# Iluminación LED, ¿dónde comprar?



## pic-man (Oct 3, 2009)

Qué tal compañeros? Vengo a hacerles una consulta esperando que alguien me pueda ayudar. Un amigo me pidió que le hiciera una instalación de luces led en una sala de eventos. Esta sería mi primera experiencia en el mundo de iluminación led. Lo que quisiera saber es si alguien conoce algún distribuidor de leds a un precio accesible, si es en México o en algún otro país no importa, ya veré si me conviene importar o no (soy de México), aunque también quisiera saber si alguien conoce algún distribuidor de Asia ya que por lo general los precios son más económicos.

Hasta ahora lo único que he encontrado es la página de LED Distributors que manejan tiras flexibles de LED de un solo color y LED rgb. Las tiras rgb se venden por pies (1 pie = 30.48cm) y cuestan 12.31 dólares (10.55 si se compran de 8 a 15 pies y 9.37 si se compran mas de 16 pies). Según veo en la página para utilizar esas tiras se necesita un controlador que cuesta casi 200 dólares. Las tiras no me parecen caras pero el controlador si.

También me interesaría conocer experiencias de alguien que trabaje en esta área. Sobre todo saber como cobrar el trabajo 

Espero me puedan echar una mano con esto


----------



## elosciloscopio (Oct 3, 2009)

Una foto de las tiras no vendria mal
Sólo se encienden o tienen algun tipo de efecto?

Si quieres que solo se enciendan necesitas esto:

https://leddistributors.3dcartstores.com/Power-Supply-110V-AC-to-12V-DC_p_42.html

Saludos


----------



## pic-man (Oct 3, 2009)

Gracias por tu respuesta. En realidad quiero usar leds RGB y si no encuentro un controlador económico creo que yo podría hacerlo. Tal vez al final salga mas caro el tiempo que le dedique a eso que el mismo controlador pero si en el camino aprendo será tiempo bien invertido.

La tira de leds de LED Distributors es esta: RGB LED Flexstrip

Si alguien sabe de algun otro distribuidor le agradecería que me dijera, así como cualquier consejo


----------



## elosciloscopio (Oct 4, 2009)

Busca en ebay.
Te fascinará la gran cantidad de productos que hay a precios bajisimos.
Casi todos los distribuidores son de china, aunque en el anuncion pone que viene de EEUU (lo he provado)

Hay otros métodos como lámparas individuales con casquillo E-27 (rosca "gorda")
que pueden ser controladas individualmente.

El problemas es que es mucho mas caro.

Te dejo un articulo para que vayas viendo ideas:

http://cgi.ebay.es/5m-SMD-RGB-Flexi...M?hash=item19b615f4a1&_trksid=p3286.m63.l1177

saludos


----------



## pic-man (Oct 4, 2009)

De nuevo gracias. No se me había ocurrido buscar en ebay.


----------

